# PRACTICE and then PRACTICE some MORE!



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Greetings* to all,

Thought I would share some of the things I'm doing as a novice shooter.

I recently purchased a *King Cat SS from Jack Koehler* and I'm getting prepared for the *East Coast Championships.*
After shooting the KCSS and adjusting and re-adjusting the sighting system I've decided that this will be
my SS of choice in tournaments. i was about to give up on the sights before it finally worked for me and boy does it work
well.

I must *give all the credit to Jack* for his online guidance in helping me with aiming technique, sight system adjustments,
and many other tips I can use during my pratice sessions. Not to metion his book has been a* HUGE *help!

One thing that rings true and I believe* Smitty *on this board says it well is, *"Practice and then practice some more."
*I've been at this now for less than 2 months. I knew right off from shooting a SS made from Gary Miller that I was a natural
at accuracy. It just clicked with me for some reason. With that being said, I'm *motivated more than ever* now to practice
to become the *BEST* there is at tournaments.

Last week I shot 99 out of 100 with my KCSS at a 3" diameter target that flips around when hit directly. Actually, I hit it 100
out of 100 times but being my own worst critic I didn't count one of the shots because it didn't hit the target directly but I did
hit it.

I'm no pro at this (yet, LOL!) but as a novice here's some things I'm doing to hone my skills:

*1)* I *practice* every day.

*2)* 50 shots per day minimum. Goal is 100 per day.

*3)* Increasing my endurance levels by timing my total time for 100 shots. Believe me, when I hit 99 out of 100
shots my focus was off the charts. Sweating profusely and fighting fatique. Each week I go a little longer to increase
my endurance.

*4)* I have my son and wife try to distract me while shooting. I want to be good under pressure or not.
They shout at me. Jump up and down waving their arms around, hollering the whole time. Try this to
perfect your focus and concentration.

*5)* Doing a wrist strengthening regimen with static holds as in shooting position. Also, I *practice *shooting
with wrist weights wrapped around my wrist. Increasing my thumb strength and endurance with timed pinch holds
with LifeLine tubes. 10 times stronger than the bands I use to shoot with.

*6)* I *practice* in the rain. The heat and on windy days.

Hope I haven't missed anything here. Above all, I get out there and *pratice shooting!*

I *practice* mentally picturing myself hitting my target every time. I even imagine the sound it makes when I hit the target.

I did not realize the physical and mental demands of this sport until I hit 99 out of 100 last week. I'm not in anyway
saying it was easy. Just staying focused and concentrating like I was really taxed me in the end.







*WOW!*

I hope some of what I shared here may help others.

I look forward to meeting some of the* BEST* shooters out there *SOON!*

*Remember, *if you're not *practicing,* your competitor could be.

Take care and have a wonderful Labor Day!!!









*Joe Musselwhite,* (Future Sling Shot Champion)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Joe,
you sound like you are ready now Bud! You picked one great frame to be your "go too" shooter! Jack Koehler's King Kat is one well thought out Slingshot. It incorporates all that Jack has learned over the years regarding slingshots all in one great shooting platform. I can't wait for the tournament either. Win, lose or don't even place,as long as I'm talking, and shooting slingshots,it's all good. I love the positive, confident attitude too Joe - "Joe Musselwhite, Future Slingshot Champion". COOL! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is too bad I will be there. Shattering everyones hopes and dreams! hahaha.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

you have a good practice routine going. keep it up


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Joe,
Judging from your narrative you seem to have the drive, desire, dedication, and natural talent to become a champion slingshot shooter. I am so proud that you have chosen the King Cat to be your companion in your endeavor. I can't imagine a better person to carry the King Cat flag. I'm looking forward to meeting you and competing with you at the East Coast Tournament.
Jack


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the same drive. I even plan on practicing outdoors during the winter. And in NH that can mean several feet of snow on the ground. Simply because I cannot get the distance I desire in my basement.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome, maybe even to the olympics !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joe, you've got my respect.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Thanks *very much guys!

I look forward to meeting some of you in person and competing together.

I'm eager to learn all I can about sling shot competition and accuracy.

*Sling Shots in the Olympics would be AWESOME!
*
Again,* Smitty* says it all,* "Practice, Practice, and then Practice"*

Can't thank Jack enough for his guidance and help.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I just practiced at 70 yards shooting at a cardboard box. Practicing for the 70 yard gong shot at the ecst. I hit the box 4 out of 10 shots. Not good enough. 70 yards is freak FAR!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Joe, you've got my respect.


Mine to


----------

